# Do you let your dog sleep in the bed with you?



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

I've always slept with my cats, but I was warned to not let my dog sleep with me because I may roll on him or knock him out of the bed which could result in injury.
I don't move in my sleep, but my husband does so we never let him sleep in the bed when we're not awake. He sometimes falls asleep between us while we're just doing some before bed reading.
My BIL said that letting your dog sleep in your bed makes it think that it's the alpha and can lead to aggression (like it did for his sister's bulldog apparently). Is this true?
Do you let your dog sleep in the bed with you?


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

I don't see any problem at all with sleeping in bed with your dogs! I so wish I could let Bennie sleep in our bed when we get her, but my girlfriend is allergic and that would just be too much for her allergies. So sadly, she's going to be sleeping next to our bed or really wherever else she decides she likes to sleep. It makes me sad because I love a good cuddle with a dog, but we can't have my girlfriend suffering all night every night.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Chichan said:


> My BIL said that letting your dog sleep in your bed makes it think that it's the alpha and can lead to aggression (like it did for his sister's bulldog apparently). Is this true?
> Do you let your dog sleep in the bed with you?


In my opinion, there is no truth to this whatsoever. 

Our dog and 2 cats sleep with us most nights. The cats are a lot more annoying in the bed than the dog. The cats are constantly moving around, trying to get under the covers, and pawing to be petted. The dog pretty well just stays in the same spot.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Eenypup said:


> I don't see any problem at all with sleeping in bed with your dogs! I so wish I could let Bennie sleep in our bed when we get her, but my girlfriend is allergic and that would just be too much for her allergies. So sadly, she's going to be sleeping next to our bed or really wherever else she decides she likes to sleep. It makes me sad because I love a good cuddle with a dog, but we can't have my girlfriend suffering all night every night.


That's too bad. My husband and I had a strict no dogs on the bed rule for a while, but you can see how that ended lol


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

There's no such thing as dog/human dominance and the alpha theory has been debunked many years ago. So no, it's not true. 

There are tons of links about that on this forum. I'm sure you'll find plenty if you do a quick search on here, if you feel so inclined. You may even want to refer some to you BIL, lol. 

All that being said, my SO and I are on the same page about no animals on any of our furniture, simply because neither of us like it. We actually don't even technically let animals in our bedroom (shedding fur, etc) but sometimes that rule gets bent. 

So, no animals in my bed, but it won't turn them into a rabid blood sucking beast out for world domination, either.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

My dog sleeps in bed. I might be more wary with a tiny dog, but mine is 45lbs and I can't accidentally squish him.

The alpha stuff is nonsense.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

BubbaMoose said:


> There's no such thing as dog/human dominance and the alpha theory has been debunked many years ago. So no, it's not true.
> 
> There are tons of links about that on this forum. I'm sure you'll find plenty if you do a quick search on here, if you feel so inclined. You may even want to refer some to you BIL, lol.
> 
> ...


You're smart. I've created a monster. I can feel her creeping up at 6:30 am and dare I make eye contact, it's over. I get mauled with kisses. This morning I woke up to her trying to pry my ear plugs out of my ears.


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

BubbaMoose said:


> There's no such thing as dog/human dominance and the alpha theory has been debunked many years ago. So no, it's not true.
> There are tons of links about that on this forum. I'm sure you'll find plenty if you do a quick search on here, if you feel so inclined. You may even want to refer some to you BIL, lol.


I thought it sounded pretty Caesar Millany, but I just wanted to make sure  thanks


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Kabota goes to sleep in between my husband and I, but at some point he must get too hot, or irritated at the lack of space, because when I wake up, he's in his own bed. But he's 35 lbs, so I'm not accidentally kicking him off or breaking any bones.

That being said, whatever you decide, make sure you have a good "off" command and a bed of some kind for your dog. Dogs will resource guard the bed and it's best to have training in place just in case.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

d_ray said:


> You're smart. I've created a monster. I can feel her creeping up at 6:30 am and dare I make eye contact, it's over. I get mauled with kisses. This morning I woke up to her trying to pry my ear plugs out of my ears.


LOL and this is why I had to ban Duke from our bed, just can't trust him. Really though our old bed was high off the ground (above my hip and I'm not short/have long legs) and it just got too high for him to want to jump. I wound up sending him to my son's room to sleep. Now he can night maul my son. That is where he really wanted to be anyway. Serves a dual purpose, I no longer get woken in the middle of the night by "mommy I had a bad dream can I sleep with you" or doggy snores. It is win win. I would love for Remus to sleep with us (he did when he was a tiny puppy) but he got really fidgety and started hopping out of bed and chewing on stuff around the room so he had to start sleeping in his crate at night. I'm thinking now that he is older and settles at night maybe he could sleep with me again. We actually switched to a smaller bed though so he might need a bed of his own at the foot of the bed/next to me. Freyja is in her own crate at the foot of the bed for now. She'll move to a crate out of the room when she is older.


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

I slept with the farm chocolate lab once haha
She definitely creeped up on me. Eventually I started giggling because I could just _FEEL_ her staring at me. And she jumped on me and started licking my face so forcefully I had to get out of bed to escape her. Wake up call 101.

I shared a bed a couple times when I had a Pomeranian/poodle mix. She was super tiny, but I wasn't too concerned. If I did roll over onto her it would've been a slow process and she could have moved. Usually I end up getting pushed all the way off the bed just by her tiny little body. You don't even realize it's happening. She'll start getting closer and closer and you just naturally move over in your sleep when you're trying to be careful. Then when you wake up you're at the edge and she's in the center sleeping peacefully.

I haven't tried yet with Sansa, and I don't want to for a while. I value my sleep too much and don't imagine I'd be very pleased if she woke me up repeatedly shifting around, eating the blankets, and other puppy things.


----------



## goodgirl (Jan 14, 2013)

My dogs don't sleep on the bed with me at night because that's cat territory. Altho they're welcome to it during the day! We do take naps on the couch together, I'm a restless sleeper so they don't stay too close or they will get kicked or pushed off! I think it helps bonding with a new dog to sleep close by...


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

My dog always sleeps in bed with myself and my husband. She usually sleeps at the end of the bed, sometimes wedges herself between us. haha

My dog also doesn't have a dominate bone in her body. Know why? because it's a load of BS


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah, we have Caeda and two cats with us pretty much every night....when Dexter was with us it was two dogs, though both were in the 70lb range. More likely WE would get hurt if they tried to romp around. 

The alpha stuff is absolute bunk, though I will say, bed space comes with some rules, at least in this house (well...for the dogs anyway). Off when we say off, scoot when we say scoot, no climbing all over us unless invited, any of those rules get too thoroughly ignored, out the door and the door is closed. Pouncing in the middle of the night was an instant-out. The cats...well, they are a little harder to deal with, but at least they don't knock the wind out of us by pouncing on our bellies trying to cuddle (well...they rarely do anyway lol).


----------



## LOSt (Aug 7, 2010)

I do, but when I first got her I crated her at night. I didn't do it because i was afraid of dominance issues (because bs, and shes sooo submissive) but actually because I didn't want my cats to get upset. Once we moved to a new place, we let her sleep in bed with us.. and the cats will also sleep on the bed if they feel like it.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes, my dogs let me sleep in their bed with them I feel so privileged that let me do that. My big dogs no but the little guys you bet. they love to sleep in and when cold sleep under the covers. For the most part they like to cuddle up to next to each other. They will get off the bed if I tell them


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

i see your point about a small sleeping in bed with you. as you see i have a GSD. i worry
about him laying on us. i taught my dog "it's sleepy time" (whick i say in an animated voice.
it sounds like i'm saying "it's sheepy time". when my GF or i say "it's sleepy time our dog
goes to our bedroom and he'll either sit beside the bed untill we're in or he'll lay on his
and wait for to settle in then jumps on the bed. when he jumps on the i always sit up
and pet him and tell him he's a good boy. my GF screams "no, no, no, don't pull the
covers off me". we go through this every night. lol.

our dog will also cuddle on the sofa with us.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

My dogs sleep in my bed and sleep on my furniture. The house is theirs. I've never in my life had a dog grumble about being moved when I have had to move them. I can lift/drag/shift my dogs around while they are sleeping and they don't mind in the least. I even feed every single dog I own something off of my plate every single time I eat. I play tug of war with them and we wrestle. I even let them bite me quite a lot while we rough house.

So far, none of them have made a move towards world domination, but there's always tomorrow...


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Manna is the size of an adult human, there's just no room.


----------



## Arya of House Stark (Jan 14, 2014)

For the most part yes, although Zoe prefers to sleep in her crate.

I don't mind if they're on the bed, they know when I say "off" that they have to listen and it's nice to snuggle with Esme and Zoe at night, especially if it's cold. Those two are good little furry heaters, haha!


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Your dog isn't going to think it's taking over as leader of your house above the humans because it sleeps in bed with you ;-) 

My dogs weigh almost 40 pounds and 40 pounds exactly, so I don't worry about crushing them or pushing them off. Alannah usually sleeps in our bed with us at night, and Murphy sometimes also squeezes in our bed but more often sleeps in the bed in the guest bedroom.

But yes, they know the meaning of Off and will get down if for some reason we ask them to.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

If my dogs are not in my bed I can't sleep. I rarely stay at friends houses because I have a terrible time getting to bed!! At my grandparents if for some reason I don't have one of my dogs I make there dog sleep with me  I lock her in the guest room,haha! My grandma appreciates it because she only has to deal with my grandpa snoring and not The dog and my grandpa! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## XenaWarrior (Apr 22, 2014)

Currently Xena doesn't sleep in the bed. She has her own doggy bed and really loves it. She does curl up for a snuggle and may stay for a little while but eventually she goes back to her bed. I don't see it being humanly possible for her to sleep in the bed with is when she is full grown - there won't be room for 2 people and a giant breed dog. Who knows though.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

NOPE. First of all... ticks are horrendous here. Now we treat the yard (3 acres) and the dogs get flea/tick treatments, however, I just do not want that chance of there being ticks on the dog (being repelled by the flea/tick treatment) then crawling off the dog and onto me. I already have Lyme disease...
Secondly, dogs are filthy creatures LOL. I say that laughing.... they go out and roll in dead stuff, they gallop around the yard in the dirt and mud and bits of leaves and such. 
Yes, I groom them regularly, but in the meantime, I really don't want all that junk on my bed either. Two of my 4 shed. The chihuahua sheds seasonally, so that's at least predictable and has an end... where she doesn't shed part of the year, BUT my "improperly coated" Portugeuse water dog has hair that grows in the same way as a golden retriever. She sheds. She sheds ALL YEAR LONG. The hair on her body is as short as a couple centimeters (face, front of legs) all the way up to about 8" (tail and rear fluffs). I trim her down short most of the time, because otherwise the dust bunnies around here are enormous. She doesn't have a shedding season like my chi does, it's literally ALL the time. So her spot on the sofa Im constantly cleaning brown hairs off of, brown hairs everywhere, flying around all the time, it's awful. So I really don't want brown hairs all over my bed, either. 

We also have a cat. He's a filthy pig! LOL. He's indoor/outdoor (he's a working cat, an excellent mouser). But he will do the 'happy cat roll' in dirt. Then comes indoors and lays around on my furniture getting the furniture dirty. He also sheds like mad no matter what I do. So I am constantly cleaning cat hair off everything. He's bathed once a month. DH is allergic to cats as is DS, so the bedroom doors are closed all the time so the cat stays out. 

Im not a cat person. I used to be, but I had a really sweet, loving cat. This one is mean. He won't let you pet him at all, and he will meow loudly and harass you until you do his bidding (food or be let out, usually) but for all the expensive food and good care I give the turd, he couldn't care less and is a mean ol' thing. 

Anyway, long answer to your question? No, no animals on the bed, just me and dh.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Dogs sleeping on the bed (or walking through doors first, eating first, or leading on walks) don't really have any influence on dog-human relationships or general dog behavior. I don't think it could cause aggression, but in a dog predisposed to resource guarding or uncomfortable with handling and/or close human contact, it could lead to an aggressive-type reaction.

Katie sleeps on the bed; if she gets hot during the night, she moves to her own bed or the floor. We use an old sheet on top of the regular sheet and blanket in an attempt to keep the Katie dirt out of the bed. Works ok until my husband wraps himself in the covers like a mummy. I'd rather sleep with her than with my husband - she doesn't try to push me out of bed, steal my pillow, or pull the covers off me; most importantly, she doesn't snore!


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

We let Charlie sleep in our bed but he chooses not to. Usually he'll snuggle between us for 5 minutes and then hops down and moves back and forth between the floor and his own bed through the night. When the sun comes up Charlie pops his head up onto my side to see if I'm awake. If I dare open an eye I get kisses all over my face. Then he'll sometimes hop onto the bed again to snuggle or chew on an antler while I very unsuccessfully try to go back to sleep before my alarm. The tick thing does worry me though!


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

cookieface said:


> I'd rather sleep with her than with my husband - she doesn't try to push me out of bed, steal my pillow, or pull the covers off me; most importantly, she doesn't snore!


This, this, this. I prefer to sleeping with both my pets rather than my husband. He's such a rude sleeper. He does everything you mentioned and sometimes hugs me in his sleep and he's much stronger than me so I wake up is shock while I'm being constricted.



kdawnk said:


> I shared a bed a couple times when I had a Pomeranian/poodle mix. She was super tiny, but I wasn't too concerned. If I did roll over onto her it would've been a slow process and she could have moved. Usually I end up getting pushed all the way off the bed just by her tiny little body. You don't even realize it's happening. She'll start getting closer and closer and you just naturally move over in your sleep when you're trying to be careful. Then when you wake up you're at the edge and she's in the center sleeping peacefully.


This is literally my cat and I.
I always wake up squished against my husband and she has like half the bed she's stretched out on. 



Amaryllis said:


> That being said, whatever you decide, make sure you have a good "off" command and a bed of some kind for your dog. Dogs will resource guard the bed and it's best to have training in place just in case.


Chico is too small to get on and off the bed. 
He's charting to be 4.5lbs so I'm not sure if he'll ever be big enough. 
He just stares off the end of the bed when he wants to be put down and does a sit at the side of the bed when he wants to be brought up.
Resource guarding hasn't been an issues regarding anything yet, even his own bed.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

My 40 pounder gets to sleep on the bed. The other one is way too big.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I will say that I am a very light sleeper and the biggest issue I have experienced sleeping with a dog is that as they shift around at night it wakes me each time so I don't necessarily get a great nights sleep if the dog is not a sound sleeper. Like when Blue was younger I tried letting her sleep in my bed, she never has accidents, but she roots around in bed all night long, shifting around next to me, moving next to hubby, back next to me, burrowing around in the blankets cause she is cold, up on my pillow by my head, down next to my feet, and on and on. I didn't get any sleep at all (hubby slept through all of it). So she was quickly sent off to sleep elsewhere. Even just Freyja scuffling the side of her crate is enough to disturb my sleep (which means she probably goes out more at night than she needs to). My childhood dog slept in bed with me but she was a sound sleeper, didn't move much at night. Duke didn't move a lot but he snored something awful. I think I've never worried about rolling on them for that reason, I know exactly where they are and what they are doing the entire night.


----------



## Brooklynsmom (Mar 19, 2014)

When we first got Brooklyn we said no dogs in the bed... Never! We've had her for 3 months and somehow she has made her way into our bed. It's not every night because she is a bed hog but some nights when she is laying with us before bedtime we just let her stay. She likes to sleep on top of my husband so he's not as happy about it.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Do y'all that let your pets sleep in bed just not get grossed out by the fur/dander/debris that they carry? Or are my two dogs the only ones that have that?! Lol. 

I wash the dog beds and blankets weekly and the amount of fur alone that I shake/wash out of their blankets is unreal, never mind the dander and debris that they track around. There is no way I would ever let that happen to my own bed! I need to feel clean where I sleep. I don't even like to get in my bed without showering, there's no way my dirty dogs (who aren't even thaaat dirty, they're just dogs) are getting in my clean sheets. I just can't imagine. I'm truly curious how it works for you guys. 

Or maybe I'm just a crazy person.


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

BubbaMoose said:


> Do y'all that let your pets sleep in bed just not get grossed out by the fur/dander/debris that they carry? Or are my two dogs the only ones that have that?! Lol.
> 
> I wash the dog beds and blankets weekly and the amount of fur alone that I shake/wash out of their blankets is unreal, never mind the dander and debris that they track around. There is no way I would ever let that happen to my own bed! I need to feel clean where I sleep. I don't even like to get in my bed without showering, there's no way my dirty dogs (who aren't even thaaat dirty, they're just dogs) are getting in my clean sheets. I just can't imagine. I'm truly curious how it works for you guys.
> 
> Or maybe I'm just a crazy person.


I washed my bedding once a week even before I got either of my pets (helps prevent break outs and my skin is very sensitive).
My tiny dog hardly sheds and I brush him daily (and pick out anything stuck in the fur while I brush--not like he picks up very much since his walks are only 20 minutes long).
I'd consider him as clean as my cat. 
My husband is dirtier, lmao.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

BubbaMoose said:


> Do y'all that let your pets sleep in bed just not get grossed out by the fur/dander/debris that they carry? Or are my two dogs the only ones that have that?! Lol.


He's much better than I expected. He really doesn't shed much - I find dust bunnies of hair around the house, but he doesn't really leave fur on clothes, blankets, etc. He does get some dirt on the blankets, but they are easy enough to wash (I use a duvet cover that can be removed easily). The only time his feet seem dirty is after agility classes - otherwise they don't have any obvious dirt or debris going on.

And he's not allowed under the covers or on the pillows (except occasionally in the morning when we're waking up and snuggling) so the sheets stay clean.


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Ticks are a legitimate concern for me when or if I start letting Sansie sleep with me.
We had an indoor outdoor cat at the farm who would go exploring and then come home and crash on the bed with me at night. I used to have 2 or 3 ticks that I would find in my bed with me a week. Grossest thing ever. I'm an incredibly light sleeper so that sensation of it crawling on me woke me up every time and Id dispose of them.
He had tick treatments, but that doesn't stop the ticks from hitching a ride on his fur. It creeped me out for weeks even mid-winter Id start having nightmares of the crawly feeling and have to do a body check. Haha


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

kdawnk said:


> Ticks are a legitimate concern for me when or if I start letting Sansie sleep with me.
> We had an indoor outdoor cat at the farm who would go exploring and then come home and crash on the bed with me at night. I used to have 2 or 3 ticks that I would find in my bed with me a week. Grossest thing ever. I'm an incredibly light sleeper so that sensation of it crawling on me woke me up every time and Id dispose of them.
> He had tick treatments, but that doesn't stop the ticks from hitching a ride on his fur. It creeped me out for weeks even mid-winter Id start having nightmares of the crawly feeling and have to do a body check. Haha


I thought the ticks would be a deal breaker. And then we let him sleep in the bed anyway. And then we also found about 20 dead ticks on our bedroom floor. At least they were dead? After changing tick treatments, he brings very few into the house and I think we're able to get 99% of them before he's even loose in the house. I do use light colored bedding and sheets though and refuse to use the navy blanket we have because it's impossible to find ticks on it.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

BubbaMoose said:


> Do y'all that let your pets sleep in bed just not get grossed out by the fur/dander/debris that they carry? Or are my two dogs the only ones that have that?! Lol.
> 
> I wash the dog beds and blankets weekly and the amount of fur alone that I shake/wash out of their blankets is unreal, never mind the dander and debris that they track around. There is no way I would ever let that happen to my own bed! I need to feel clean where I sleep. I don't even like to get in my bed without showering, there's no way my dirty dogs (who aren't even thaaat dirty, they're just dogs) are getting in my clean sheets. I just can't imagine. I'm truly curious how it works for you guys.
> 
> Or maybe I'm just a crazy person.


We are quite meticulous about toweling her off and rinsing her in the tub when she comes in. She also doesn't sleep under the covers and we wash our bedding weekly at the least. This time of the year is the worst though. It is starting to gross me out.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

BubbaMoose said:


> Do y'all that let your pets sleep in bed just not get grossed out by the fur/dander/debris that they carry? Or are my two dogs the only ones that have that?! Lol.
> 
> I wash the dog beds and blankets weekly and the amount of fur alone that I shake/wash out of their blankets is unreal, never mind the dander and debris that they track around. There is no way I would ever let that happen to my own bed! I need to feel clean where I sleep. I don't even like to get in my bed without showering, there's no way my dirty dogs (who aren't even thaaat dirty, they're just dogs) are getting in my clean sheets. I just can't imagine. I'm truly curious how it works for you guys.
> 
> Or maybe I'm just a crazy person.


Haha doesn't bother me one bit. Of course Jubel is a pretty clean dog overall, really doesn't shed that much, and *shrug* I really just don't care. The pros of snuggling with my boy all night out weigh the slight mess he causes. 

I was reluctant to allow him in the bed when I first brought him home and didn't for a few months. My concern was I'm a light sleeper and I was worried he'd keep me up. Honestly he sleeps much sounder than I do. If anyone is moving about it's usually me. Getting him to move when asked without grumbling took a little training but he caught on very quickly. Growl at human = instant removal of bed privileges for the night. Only a handful of repetitions and he understood and we've had no trouble since. I actually have trouble sleeping without him when I travel and he can't come.


----------



## Zoie Girl (Apr 26, 2014)

At the moment, no. Until she is housebroken she will be in a crate to prevent accidents  Once she is she will most certainly be in the bed too!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

BubbaMoose said:


> Do y'all that let your pets sleep in bed just not get grossed out by the fur/dander/debris that they carry? Or are my two dogs the only ones that have that?! Lol.


I try not to think about it.  

More seriously, we wipe off Katie's paws every time she comes inside, she doesn't shed much, we keep an old sheet on top of the bed covers, and she doesn't get under the covers. I've noticed that dirt doesn't seem to fall off her - or at least not her paws and lower legs. When we bathe her, it's the shampoo and scrubbing that gets a majority of the dirt out of her fur. I suspect Katie brings less dirt and crud into the bed than my husband.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

No because the boys are usu outdoors and pretty muddy when they come in, my girl, No cause she dribbles pee (spay incontenence) which is too bad she is mamas girl thats for sure!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes. Ryker sleeps under the blankets between SO and I. I love snuggling with him. He sleeps like a person with his head on my pillow. It's my favorite thing ever. He's pretty clean with minimal shedding. It does bother me when there is fur on the sheets. I have a brush that I brush the sheets off when they get too furry. I wash all the bedding once or twice a week. There is rarely any dirt in the bed, just fur. If I see dirt I change the bedding. 

I don't have much of a concern with ticks. The fact that he's in my bed means I can check him very closely for ticks every night. In fact, the only ticks that I've found on him were found when we were in bed. If he didn't sleep with me I would not have found the ticks as soon and they would have been stuck on him much longer. I've never gotten a tick from him.



dagwall said:


> The pros of snuggling with my boy all night out weigh the slight mess he causes.


Totally agree with this!


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

There aren't ticks where I live, and the dog sleeps atop the covers rather than on the sheets.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

My three little dogs sleep with me at night all winter but when it starts to get too warm, they each have a chesterfield chair that they go and sleep on. Kiska is the only one who never deserts me. Kris sleeps in her crate at night and runs to it at night when I say bedtime so no reason to change that. Susie sleeps wherever she wants but not on the bed. She will want to sleep outside pretty soon as she gets too warm in the house.

In the winter if I get up at night the three of them like to move into my warm spot but move over when I get back in bed.


----------

